# The biggest MI5's operation since WWII



## mike_cos (Mar 26, 2012)

At least 3.800 MI5 Agents will be deployed to protect Olympic Games in London...
Also coming to help the armed forces. In addition to the 13,500 military, on the Thames will be the largest ship in the British Navy. And there's more. New details will soon be revealed: the countdown has begun.
Expected cost? One billion Euros..

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...all-3800-agents-on-olympic-watch-7584968.html


----------



## policemedic (Mar 26, 2012)

Not surprising- they can't allow anything to happen.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 26, 2012)

We hope that nothing happens


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2012)

They say we had roughly 13,000 "security" personnel on the ground for Vancouver in 2010.  I'm sure that doesn't include the numbers from the intelligence side of things.


----------



## NeverSayDie (Mar 26, 2012)

I consider the security rather lax. The Olympic stadium is/was directly across the street from a site slated for the construction of the largest mega-mosque west of the dead sea, by a radical fundamentalist group that has known links to AQ.

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/intheboroughs/boroughnews/1006186.megamosque_planning_deadline_missed/
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1557111/The-peaceful-group-linked-to-radical-Muslims.html


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 26, 2012)

Lax, is it?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish them luck.....they have way too many bad guys in their backyard...it will be a long and nail biting operation.


----------



## QC (Mar 27, 2012)

You make your own luck. J.I. gave up on Sydney as they couldn't get close enough. I'm betting London will be more so as Sydney was pre- 9/11.


----------



## dknob (Mar 27, 2012)

london olympics is such a prime target to.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, a large juicy target with many many venues across the country.  Beside the muslim terrorist threats.....they are still dealing with active splinter IRA factions.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 27, 2012)

Not really, no. There are very isolated PIRA offshoots but I would doubt they would have the logistics to pull anything serious off.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 27, 2012)

Provisionals?.. uhm.. I agree with Spitfire... but How about a temporary alliance between the PIRA and AQ? Is it possible?


----------



## CDG (Mar 28, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Not really, no. There are very isolated PIRA offshoots but I would doubt they would have the logistics to pull anything serious off.


 
Would it take all that much in the way of logistics to pull off something at the Olympics?  Would it even have to be that serious?  The fear and panic potential is huge.  Couple dudes come rolling up and toss some grenades into the crowd or something....  I realize that's somewhat of an oversimplification, but with such a large and relatively open target....


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 28, 2012)

Honestly I doubt they've even got grenades, the Provos had control of all the weapons. I recall a big IED lately but that was in NI proper IIRC (fuzzy details). My guess is that the UKSS and elements would be all over the Provos/Sinn Feinn to be all over the splinter groups. It's not like they don't know who they all are.


----------

